# Connecticut PE license numbers



## Recondo (Feb 17, 2007)

"Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, Over!"

My patience is starting to crumble! Any folks here pass the CT PE back in October 06? I received the EES letter dated 4 January 2007 stating I passed (Thank God!). There's a sentence at the bottom stating a "...license packet to be sent to you within 65 days". I assume that means ordering information on wallet card and wall certificate. It could also mean paying an additional license fee, though I don't know. The last significant website database update was around 23 January, coinciding with the monthly board meeting. However, it appears the new licensees at that time were comity applicants. And now, to make matters worse, the PE license roster download function is not working! Any advice or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Recondo (Feb 18, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Dude, that sucks. Where in CT are you? My wife is from Norwich, we visit there pretty much at least once a year. We always end up either in Essex (where her grandmother lives) or in Mystic (and eat lots of pizza). It is a pretty nice state, but apparently, the PE licensing board could use some work.


Actually, I don't live in CT. To make a very long story short, the application process to apply for professional licensure in CT was the most convenient and feasible at the time.

BTW, I got your email. Light fighter, huh? I was in a mechanized unit when I was on active duty in my "former life." Stay sharp up there in Iraq.


----------



## JasonT33 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Recondo

I passed the exam of April 2006 and received the letter from EES at the end of June indicating that I passed. The letter you got was the same as mine.. 65 days to get the license packet..

I received info from the State in September..September 9th I think it was. So they use the whole 65 days thats for sure.. Dont even bother trying to call them or email them because they never answer.. and the one time I did get through, I got yelled at for asking when I could expect the wall certificate. The wall certificate didnt come in the mail until December 2006.

One hint though... not many people know this and I am not sure if it only happens in CT but, when you first apply to take the PE exam, you are assigned a license number right away. You have to go to the verify license page, enter your information and you'll see that your status says "Pending Examination." There will be a license number there.

Take a look


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2007)

> We always end up either in Essex (where her grandmother lives) or in Mystic (and eat lots of pizza).


I went on this historic train ride out of Essex that ran along the CT river, then you get on a steamboat from there and go out on the river for a bit. Then take the train back. It's a fun time.

Mystic is awesome, I've been there a few times. The seaport and aquarium are hard to beat.


----------



## Recondo (Feb 19, 2007)

Jason T33,

Many thanks for the info. The CT license verfication website is still not quite right; its been "8 up" for a couple of weeks now. Yes, you were able to click on the "Application Status" tab, input your information, then see the "Pending Examination" status. But now that's not working (and I wish I had printscreened it). I had assumed the 5 digit # the Board initially assigned would eventually become the license #, which you correctly verified.

Do you recall the time it took to actually have the website updated to show you had an active license? Board meets this Tuesday, 20 Feb., so hopefully website will be updated this week. Wallet card and wall certificate would be nice, but I would settle for a printscreen shot for proof I have an actual license. If someone asks for license verification, all I have is that EES letter--and I don't feel very comfortable about sending someone just that. So technically I don't have a license yet...even though I've got an ABET degree, EIT, more than 4 years of qualifying engineering experience, and PASSED the PE exam. Therefore, it took 73 days to receive PE exam results and now 65 days (and maybe more) to receive license documentation for a total of 138 days in "limbo" (and maybe more). WOW!


----------



## JasonT33 (Feb 19, 2007)

When I received the letter from the State saying they reviewed everything and I was approved, there was a one page form you had to fill out and a fee associated with it. I filled out the form and sent the fee for the license. I then received the actual license with the PE number on it about 10 days after that. So you wont get anything showing "active" until you pay the fee. If the board is meeting tomorrow, I would think you would get this form in about a week.

When I sent in the license fee and form, they updated the website right after my check cleared. i just checked my old license and it said effective Sept. 5, 2006... which is the 65th day after I got the PE exam results.. hahahaha

Incredible right?


----------



## JasonT33 (Feb 19, 2007)

Recondo

Did you check this out?

https://www.ask-dcp.ct.gov/

Go to the lookup menu, select Professional licensing unit and enter your last name... Does your application status come up?


----------



## Recondo (Feb 20, 2007)

JasonT33 said:


> Recondo
> Did you check this out?
> 
> https://www.ask-dcp.ct.gov/
> ...


Nope, it still doesn't show; but my EIT license shows up. That website is still not the same as it was several weeks ago. There used to be a separate tab on the webpage called "Application Status" and only there you would see the "Pending Examination" after inputing your contact information. Unfortunately, the "Lookup" link only shows active licences. But, as you stated, the active license will not show on the website until you receive the letter from CT Board and pay the register fee. Once again, thank you for sharing this information and now I know what to expect next. You've helped tremendously!


----------



## dachenglee (Mar 9, 2007)

Just talked with CT professional unit about October 2006 exam.

Babara said everything mailed out on March 6.

Hope I will receive something today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2007)

Damn, you had to sign up already for Oct?!?!


----------

